# any clue what this is?



## octobong007 (Dec 7, 2007)

sorry bout the crappy pic, its a cam-phone.  this ladie is about 18" high and xxx-tremely fast...came from sweeeet bagseed, but it looks and smells very distictive...gonna try to rejuvy her after 1st harvest.
edited:  no trimming or cropping was done to her, this is how she came up naturally.  anyone?


----------



## octobong007 (Dec 7, 2007)

any clue?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 8, 2007)

*If your asking what strain it's impossible to tell ya.  *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 8, 2007)

well... I can deffinitively tell you it's pot.


----------



## octobong007 (Dec 8, 2007)

hey had to ask.  vancouver guy, ha ha (choke) ha...my wife just told me that.  dang thing is fat as h*ll!  time for wake and bake ;-)


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 8, 2007)

looks prety good to me i think some strains just grow difrent than outhers


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Dec 11, 2007)

Unless u know the breeder or where he/she got it from, or ordered seeds from a reputable seed bank, its damn near impossible figuring out a strain. Let alone by looking at a picture lol. No offense.


----------



## goddog (Dec 11, 2007)

its a rudaleris


----------



## clever_intuition (Dec 11, 2007)

Marijuana plants are like people. They are all different in their own little ways


----------



## Cannabliss (Jan 7, 2008)

haha looks fkn good whatever it is


----------

